

Zuckerberg on Innovation - dplakon
http://www.30secondmba.com/node/903?partner=pstumble

======
rphlx
They "shift code every single day"? Shut up and hire me!

~~~
thevectorist
I believe he said that they SHIP code every day.

~~~
pagekalisedown
Makes more sense.

------
exit
what does "shift code" mean?

~~~
jerrya
brb, code is coming out

~~~
exit
i cannot up vote you enough!

------
sek
I can't stand the suit.

